# Baby British giant pics



## kat70 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Heres my 14 week old bunny !! he weighs 8lb !calledMerlin!*


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

What a gorgeous Baby!

I'm in LOVE!!!

:happyrabbit:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> What a gorgeous Baby!
> 
> I'm in LOVE!!!


I agree! He's beautiful!

Laura


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 23, 2005)

He is a very cute big little boy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, look at those ears!:shock:He'sbeautiful. I've only noticed just how beautiful british giants arewhen i saw i picture of them afew days ago. Are their personalitieslike flemishes?


----------



##  (Sep 23, 2005)

I just Love thatHuge Button Nose !!!! , i'm checking gasprices , getting the Van serviced I will be thereto bunny napp him shortly LOL.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> I just Love thatHuge Button Nose !!!! , i'm checking gasprices , getting the Van serviced I will be thereto bunny napp him shortly LOL.


Gypsy, you have a flying van?!





Hee hee


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 23, 2005)

(Gypsy, how about i bunny nap him and fly him over) Whistles innnocently...:angel:


----------



##  (Sep 23, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *gypsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ijust Love that Huge Button Nose!!!! , i'm checking gas prices , getting the Vanserviced I will be there to bunny napp himshortly LOL.
> ...


well Yes since thebroom broke I havehad to usesomething, ya know 

&lt;Glinda &gt; ( sometimes )


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 23, 2005)

What a sweetie!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 23, 2005)

8 lb at 14 weeks? :faint:

He's a beauty!


----------



## kat70 (Sep 24, 2005)

According to the breed standard he should weigh8 - 12lb at 16 weeks ! so i'd say hesaveragesize! Usually i dont notice if he's growing but inoticed yesterday only because he's now bigger than my cats ! Im justoff to the Greengrocers for his veg! ( boy can he eat! ) .

At 12 month they weigh 12 - 20 and apparently more ! His dad was quitea large one! I could hardly pick him up.But these giants have a lovelytemprement .His hormones must be kicking in as he keeps running roundin circles round the cats!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww bless. I bet the cats a bit confused to why the rabbit is bigger than them, lol. How about afew more pictures?


----------



## kat70 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Aww bless. I bet the cats a bit confused to why the rabbitis bigger than them, lol. How about afew more pictures?


Here is a couple more missed his huge ears off the secondone!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 25, 2005)

In that last pic, he looks a lot like Amy's Flemish buck, Nimue. Gotta love those big, white boys! 






Laura


----------



## kat70 (Sep 25, 2005)

He does look very much like him. I think thebritish is a continental giant /Flemish cross !I saw some britishgiants with Blue eyes before!very rare!


----------



## kat70 (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's my baby at 5 month old.Weighing in at amere 11 lb !As you can see laid on the Livving room rug " Life ofRiley!"


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 6, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous!
Is that the heater it is sitting in front of? 
Looks so cozy!
What a spoiled baby!
Makes me want to cross the ocean and do a bunny napping
You must be soo proud of that sweetie.


----------



## kat70 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

He's sat near the fire but it's not on .Its a fire glow bulb , i never have the fire on in case my animals get burned.

Here's one with my cat licking him.This is the only one of my cats thatisnt scared ofhim!


----------



## curlygirl (Nov 6, 2005)

He's gorgeous


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Nov 6, 2005)

awwww the kitty loves the bunny!!!

Cristy


----------



## kat70 (Nov 7, 2005)

cats have so much bad said about them it'sunfair! I have 4 and they all have different personalities not one ofthem has ever beem wicked or scratched the bunny!


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 7, 2005)

hi there kat

what a lovely bunny 

where did you get her from 

im in the north east as well

if you want to pm me go ahead 

varna xxxx


----------



## kat70 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi,

he'e a boy, i bought him from a breeder of show rabbits.I did look at the rescues first but there was none.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

What a Love! Give that beautiful snow white nose a kiss for me.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 7, 2005)

He's so gorgeous!I wantaBritish Giant so much but i don't have the space or time for anotherbun, especially one that big.Good to see he gets on so wellwith your cat, that pictures so sweet whereheisgrooming him-aww bless!:love:


----------



## kat70 (Nov 7, 2005)

yes,

they have all got on well together .I have 4 cats ! hes bigger than all of them !:bunnydance:


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 7, 2005)

Aww, he is such a cute boy! I can'twait to see how big he gets at full size - he will behuge!:shock: Love the pic of him and the cat.


----------



## kat70 (Nov 8, 2005)

hi,

Iwill keep updating from time to time. His dad weighed 24lband was very big!!Im not sure how big he will grow.Hereisinfo found on this page all about Giants.

http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Rabbits/bg.html

I would be interested to hear from anyone who has one on this site.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 8, 2005)

Here is a good site on British Giants, one of the buns on there looks like your cutie.

http://britishgiantrabbits.co.uk/1152/index.html


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 8, 2005)

He is awesome looking. You are so lucky. I want a continental soooooo bad. Hug that big boy for me.

Tina


----------



## kat70 (Nov 23, 2005)

Herehe is BIG MERLMERLINHes 6 month old now and what aporker .I took this tonight hes on my daughters knee.Hes in a localcute pet competition in our local paper .If anyone wants to vote forhim as a cutietext NEPET (leave a space)and0351 to 88010 .25p per text plus the operators textcharge.50%of profit goes to a local charity .And of course mydaughter will win a prize if he wins !so come on vote for big merl !


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 23, 2005)

He gets more gorgeous every time i see him! I've seen that competition in the papers, i'll remeber to vote for you.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Nov 23, 2005)

:shock: Oh My Goodness I can't believe he is only 6 months old! Giants are always so amazing to me. What a beauty!


----------



## kat70 (Nov 23, 2005)

yes,

it's in The Northern Echo but i put the picture in which mydaughter took of him.Hes on the first page you can see his huge ears -they look like Handlebars! You can only vote til 29th november though!Icant believe the size of him.I will keep posting more of him as hegrows &amp; grows.......


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2005)

your daughter has such a really lovely happy face . What a beauty Big Merl is. I have sent my vote by text 

Jan


----------



## kat70 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks he's a gorgeous rabbit and so placid.TheGiants have such a great tempremant HE's just been sat in the housewith me watching the TV.I dont know whether it's his breed or just himbut he "HONKS "a lot .My other rabbit use to make noises butdidnt honk loud like he does !


----------



##  (Nov 25, 2005)

Its always wonderfull tohear little honk , squeals ,chirps etc from rabbitsI feel they are sounds tellingme how happy they are , frustrated ,afraid , lonely , so on and so on , itsawesome he is letting you know how happy he is . Ihave more than a share of talkers, mostly Dutch , Mini Rex , andFlemish , The Little Mini Rex beingthe most vocal , I swear she wouldcomplain with a full bale of hay in frontof her lol.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 25, 2005)

That picture isadorable! Your daughter's smile lights up the photo! Just look atMerlin! What a big boy!

Raspberry


----------



## kat70 (Nov 25, 2005)

yes

He's big ! im wondering how bigger he'll be.He's in the houseat the moment watching tv as it's too cold to let him play outside!plus it's dark now at 4;30pm.My daughter loves hims calls him "BigMerl!" now !He seems to be on a growth sprt at the moment and fillingout .Apparently giants grow til they are 18 month .


----------



## cheryl (Nov 25, 2005)

omg!i found my cuddly bunny,i want him back..........................like now

ohh he is just amazing,im soooo jealous that you have what i want

you just gotta post more pics of this guy,he is just lovely


----------



## ariel (Nov 26, 2005)

Now that is a HUNK of Love!!!
What a great photo!


----------

